# Trails/Northshores in der Fränkischen Schweiz



## flob (10. August 2006)

Hi Leute!

Kennt jemand schicke Trails oder vielleicht sogar Northshores in der Fränkischen??

Vielleicht melden sich ein paar Lokals und wären bereit mir ihre "Secretspots" zu zeigen und ne Runde zu riden!
Wäre echt super 

mfg flo


----------



## flob (12. August 2006)

Hi!

Hat keiner ihrgendwo sich n trail gebaut? 
Könnte man sich doch mal zum riden treffen 


mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. August 2006)

der Trick an einem Secret Spot ist, wie der Name schon nahelegt, das "Secret". Sprich vielleicht will einfach nicht jeder seinen Secret Spot hier posten, weil dann wäre es nach kurzer Zeit ein überfüllter Public Spot und dann nach einiger Zeit gar kein Spot mehr, weil sich Wanderer/Förster/Jäger/Anwohner/etc. beschweren und dafür sorgen, daß dort keiner mehr mit dem Bike fährt. 

so mal meine 2ct

MfG
Stefan


----------



## dubbel (13. August 2006)

ich weigere mich, mit jemandem beiken zu gehen, der tatsächlich das wort "riden" benutzt.


----------



## skyper (13. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich weigere mich, mit jemandem beiken zu gehen, der tatsächlich das wort "riden" benutzt.




 wie geil


----------



## doomian (14. August 2006)

weiss ja net, ob du das hier schon gesehen hast, vlt. hilts ja (Ebersberg liegt glaub ich auch da inner gegend)..
und wennst nen "secret spot" selbst finden willst, nimm dir ne Karte mit kleinem Maßstab(da haben die amis richtig gute  ), schau nach "größeren" Höhenunterschieden und fahr da ´n bissl rum. so hab ich scho das eine oder andere Schmankerl bei mir inner Opf. gefunden... und es gibt stramme Wadeln ^^
P.S. Franggen sind dF (just kiddin´)


----------



## jocool (14. August 2006)

flob schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand schicke Trails oder vielleicht sogar Northshores in der Fränkischen??



Northshores hab ich nicht anzubieten, aber die gegend und um der "Fiesener Warte" - in dem Gebiet sind div. nette kleine Trails - is aber nicht gerade ein Secret-Spot - zumindest wenn man die Reifenspuren so ansieht  .


----------



## SpongeBob (14. August 2006)

Was sind denn Nothshores? 

Ansonsten kann ich Reo nur zustimmen


----------



## doomian (15. August 2006)

er meint sicher die geographische Lage


----------



## jocool (15. August 2006)

... ich denke er meint eher die (meist) aus Holz gebauten Strecken - so ne Art Geschicklichkeitsstrecken zur Verbesserung des Gleichgewichtgefühls auf schmalen Trails.


----------



## doomian (15. August 2006)

jocool schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich denke er meint eher die (meist) aus Holz gebauten Strecken - so ne Art Geschicklichkeitsstrecken zur Verbesserung des Gleichgewichtgefühls auf schmalen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

